# Same sex baby journal



## odineen (Mar 17, 2011)

Hello

I was hoping you could help! I'm looking to start a baby journal however any of the ones I have see there is a space for mummy and one for daddy! Being is a same sex relationship I feel that this is very confusing for our child when they grow up!

Has anyone found any and could point me in the right direction? otherwise I feel a business opertuneity lol!

Thanks


----------



## Monkey07 (Jul 8, 2012)

Not seen one but if you do find/invent one I'd love to know!!  xx


----------



## allowishis (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi,
There are a couple of websites which produce a scrapbook type journal but I really like the hard backed books from modern families.  You can buy them on etsy but they are costly at £70+. I had been looking out for one for my friend and I think this is the one I will go for. I just need to get pregnant and then I can get mine.  All the best  to everyone.
allowishis


----------



## MadameCissy (Apr 2, 2013)

During our first pregnancy my parents bought us one but it was mother and father ... Can you give a link to those websites? I'd be interested if we get pregnant again in the future!


----------



## edroses (Aug 30, 2013)

Yes, please provide some links! I've also noticed this and it is quite infuriating! I'm just considering going the scrapbook way and making my own fro scratch, though I worry it won't look as nice.


----------



## Lovingwomen (Sep 14, 2013)

There is a journal called 'my baby journal' with a purple background front cover! It doesn't talk about a 'dad' you can write a name of the non bio mum or 'mummy' whatever u choose   xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Todd parr does a colourful one with no parental genders has been recommended on here before other wise scrap booking and there are websites that will create you. Bespoke ones good luck 
This thread may help http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=263657.msg4476922#msg4476922


----------



## acewillows (Aug 30, 2013)

Has anybody had any luck with this? Some links would be really helpful! Thank you!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

http://www.amazon.com/My-Really-Cool-Baby-Book/dp/product-description/0316603651


----------



## edroses (Aug 30, 2013)

Thank you everyone! These look really great. I'm excited to get one!


----------



## acewillows (Aug 30, 2013)

Thanks for the links, guys! These look awesome. I really want one now! Yay!


----------

